# Pros and Cons of Airboat Ownership??????



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Just had a great trip on a guided airboat fishing trip. Probably one of the most memorable trips that the family and I have had. I have decided that I'm going to pull the trigger on one here in the near future. 
A few questions-
1) everyone's thoughts on brands?
2) best length for primarily fishing?
3) counter rotating prop vs. single prop?
2) can you get away with not having a bay boat? I've got a 22' Bluewave Super Tunnel with a 150TRP that we really enjoy, is there anything that the airboat can't do the Bluewave can't?
Look forward to your input!
RF


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Please just be a responsible operator. If you run over marsh grass, it tends to die. Leave the marsh alone please. The other con for other boaters is the intense noise. I don't think there is anything you can do about that though. I know they are fun and I know they have their purposes, but dang they're annoying.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> Just had a great trip on a guided airboat fishing trip. Probably one of the most memorable trips that the family and I have had. I have decided that I'm going to pull the trigger on one here in the near future.
> A few questions-
> 1) everyone's thoughts on brands?
> 2) best length for primarily fishing?
> ...


Huh ?....what did you say ?.....I CAN"T HEAR YOU !


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Keep in mind that they are slow in deep water. 12" or more.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

9121SS said:


> Keep in mind that they are slow in deep water. 12" or more.


that is not true at all I know several that will run in the 50's down the ICW.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Air Ranger, 20 feet, not sure, yes but they are different. Airboats can sink to the bottom.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

All CONS for me. Scare the He** out of fish and Ducks.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*It's not IF its....*

When you sink it. Thats not true, I never sank mine but that's what all the ol' timers will tell you. They are a true blast to run however they are pretty expensive to run. Mine was a small airplane motor boat, it was fine for me but if I had my choice I would run a 18-20 ft Air Ranger with nothing smaller than a 502. Be respectfull and responceable and everyone will get along. Everyone hates a airboat until duck season or until they stick there boat on a sand/mud bar.

Brian


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Please just be a responsible operator. If you run over marsh grass, it tends to die. Leave the marsh alone please. The other con for other boaters is the intense noise. I don't think there is anything you can do about that though. I know they are fun and I know they have their purposes, but dang they're annoying.


Ditto X100000

swifty


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Call me Rockstar...Gshh


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

txshockwave said:


> that is not true at all I know several that will run in the 50's down the ICW.


Welll, I'm just going by the one I used to hunt out of. It did have a small motor on it and I'm sure the hulls are much better now.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Please just be a responsible operator. If you run over marsh grass, it tends to die. Leave the marsh alone please. The other con for other boaters is the intense noise. I don't think there is anything you can do about that though. I know they are fun and I know they have their purposes, but dang they're annoying.


X2.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Most of the noise comes from the prop tips breaking the sound barrier. I don't know if it is possible to spin the prop slow enough to not break the sound barrier and still get decent performance, but if it is, then that is definitely the way to go. As I understand it, counter-rotating props will get you a lot better thrust, so that in combination with a slick bottom that planes easily, and you might be able to keep the tip speed down. Once you get tip speed under control, then you can put mufflers on the exhaust and it should be a pretty quiet machine.

I believe the technology is there to make the things quieter - it is just that almost nobody (who pays for them) seems to care that much about the noise, so mfrs. aren't offering quiet systems that will cost more $$ out-the-door. However, I think it would be pretty d**n cool to own the quietest airboat in TX.

If it were me, I'd look at mounting the engine lower and using an extended belt drive for the fan - this would help eliminate the inherent problem of airboats being top-heavy and unstable. I've seen too many of them flip from hitting an unseen stump in muddy waters.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

OK, some good stuff.... I certainly want to be clear that I care about the resource that was handed down to me, and my intention is to do the right thing by the environment and my fellow fisherman. I have been run through by irresponsible airboaters and been ****** about it, so I get it. What I can express is that a 12 year old son, an 18 year old daughter and my wife who have fished with me for 15 years on the coast were amazed at what we were able to see and experience on this trip and are all in on this purchase. If I could bottle up the expressions on their faces it was one of the best memories of my family's life and I look forward to responsibly creating more of them with an airboat.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Since no one has given you a serious answer....*


I don't own one, but my fishing buddy does, and we have fished out of it for the past 15 or so years.


Needless to say, VERY noisy.


No reverse...coming to the dock is what he calls a "controlled crash" LOL


Lots of maintenance. When that guy was stranded the other day, someone called 3 of his buddies with airboats, and all three were "in the shop".
Don't handle waves over a foot high, very well
Until you get used to them, they can get pretty "squirrely" in a turn.
They stop instantly on sand!! And oyster shells!! Will slide over mud.
People that don't fish on them don't like you very much! LOL
Not a lot of fishing room in the boat itself. We wade usually.
Tows behind a truck like you have a drag parachute.

BUT.....Anywhere you stop for gas or food, they always draw a crowd, wanting to know what kind of engine, "too cool", "Wow" etc.

You can get to waters others only dream about. Fishing or duck hunting.

Not to start an argument, but airboats "ride" on a cushion of water, and rarely touch the bottom and DON'T damage grass. You can go over 2" of water and not even tell it has been there. The shallow running props destroy much more grass than any airboat. You generally don't run where grass shows above the water, anyways.

I would post this anonymously, if I could! LOL Let the hate mail begin!

Later
R3F


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

You don't say whether you've owned and operated other boats, but there are many out there that can run as shallow as you'd dare, can float in a few inches of water, and don't have the negatives of an airboat mentioned above. I've never owned one, but just the thought of launching, recovering and trailering one of those beasts would make me turn the other way. 

I also always wondered about the slow speed maneuvering required around docks and trailers - which might be answered above in the "controlled crash". With all of those issues going against it without even getting to the noise and irritation factor, I'd look elsewhere for my everyday boat and hire an airboat guide once or twice a year if you really like that experience.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

I had a friend that owned an airboat. Two basic complaints he always had were the noise and the wind drag when trailering. 

And, I was under the impression that not all boat ramps accept airboats. DJ


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I fish upper Trinity Bay and the marshes there. I don't duck hunt and I don't have an airboat, but I have been around them much up there. 

Pros:
Can get you to places that other types of boats can't go.
Usually can carry more people and weight.

Cons:
Way too noisy
Scares fish and ducks
I think they are very expensive, but I don't know for sure.

There are a few airboat owners out there that are just rude and will blow by you if you are fishing and ruin that spot. I have had that happen to me on Long Island Bayou area. I even had one go so close and then turn causing us to get water spray all over us and the boat.

However, most of the people I see using them are polite. Just those few bad apples that are rude.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

call this place and talk to faron, they make some bad arse airboats http://americanairboats.com/


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

I can guarantee you that a bay boat with an out board scares more fish than a airboat. With a outboard the noise goes directly into the water with a air boat all of the noise is above the water. I am not saying air boats don't put sound into the water. However get your bay boat put it on the water hose and run it wide open and tell me how loud it is. Well after the ringing in your ears stops.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> I can guarantee you that a bay boat with an out board scares more fish than a airboat. With a outboard the noise goes directly into the water with a air boat all of the noise is above the water. I am not saying air boats don't put sound into the water. However get your bay boat put it on the water hose and run it wide open and tell me how loud it is. Well after the ringing in your ears stops.


How in sam hill can you "gaurantee" me anything about how scared a fish is ? Were you a redfish in a previous life or something ?

I appreciate the passion and conviction but just because you say it with conviction does not make it an absolute truth


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with shockwave on the noise. It is funny on how many people know all about airboats and have never owned one or spent much time in one. Airboats are not good in deep water that is why they hug the shoreline not saying you can not cross deep water you just have to be extra careful the transoms are lower the sides and there is alot of weight back there.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Noisy...Will not fit in garage/carport and your neighbors will hate looking at it and most likely homeowners assn will not let you park it in the driveway...

Only difference between a man and a boy is the cost of the toys....:biggrin:

P.S. They can be cool looking running at night and seeing the blue flames coming out of the exhaust....

Does insurance run more on air boats?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My buddy could afford one of the "high dollar" airboats, but his is actually an alum hull Alumaweld with an old corvair motor on it...about 100 or 120 hp. I think he picked it up for around $3500, a decade ago.

It won't "climb the hill", but runs about 27 mph with two in it. Two is all that can ride in it, and have it perform pretty well, 3 is slightly overloaded.

Towing it, with my truck, saw gas mileage drop from 20 to 12!! LOL

We can go about 30 miles on 6 gal of gas. We have canceled trips in the back bays of POC when the wind was blowing 20+ mph, or stayed "close to home". If you run 27 mph and head directly into the wind, you are going full blast and not making 7 mph plus the wind drag of the cage LOL. Your prop is pushing against the wind, not the water like a prop.

They are a blast though!! His fits in the garage in POC by about 1 1/2". 

Later
R3F


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

one of my friends has a diamondback and they have their place and are here to stay. they are for only one kind of fishing or sightseeing. be patient with your decision and make sure it is'nt an impulse, or lustful buy. they are more than a drag to tow.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> I can guarantee you that a bay boat with an out board scares more fish than a airboat. With a outboard the noise goes directly into the water with a air boat all of the noise is above the water. I am not saying air boats don't put sound into the water. However get your bay boat put it on the water hose and run it wide open and tell me how loud it is. Well after the ringing in your ears stops.


If you run your engine on muffs at WOT, you will hear a hell of a lot more than exhaust and engine noise.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

*all you do is fish with your boat?*

I own a 22' blue wave also and the thing that got my attention about this thread is everybody is talking about fishing and duck hunting only. If that is all you use your boat for, then my opinion will mean very little to you. So here it is. I could not imagine pulling a skier or tubes behind a airboat. I also like being able to take my boat to any lake or body of water and use it for fishing and family fun. I see airboats as I see that tool in my tool box that only gets used once in a blue moon, It has a specific purpose and thats all its good for. It excelles at its function but is not as usefull as the tools I use all the time. My family loves going out on pontoon boats and so do I but it is still not as functional as my center console. OK that is my two cents.

Joe


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sell the bluewave and buy a majek illusion then go out and pull the trigger on a diamondback airboat. 

p.s. when you buy the diamondback email me and i'll put you on some ducks!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a thought. Keep your boat as your can get more use out of it. Hire the air boat guide 2 or 3 times a year and take a camera to savor those expressions. Kiddo's grow up fast and you will be a 1 man fisher in your air boat in a few years. hwell:


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Duke, well said and thanks! To all of you the responses mean a lot and are exactly what's needed when the emotions run high on a purchase. 2Cool can be a bit therapeutic in good way!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

As many others have stated,

Pros: Can go most anywhere and a lot of fun

Cons: Loud
Sink very easy
Don't like rough water
2mi to the gal. 
High maintenance
Will get stuck on sand
If stuck, your really stuck
There addicting

Bottom line, its a hot rod on water not really designed for saltwater environment. Most of todays boats are running 500+hp big blocks on 18' hulls costing well over 50k with. Three blade super wide props with 2.38 or more reduction is becoming the norm. American (AirRanger) is the Cadillac as far as large boats. Ronnie's and Robicheux make a super strong boat as well for the money. As mentioned, figure out what the intended use will be and see if its worth it. I own one and can't imagine getting rid of my prop boat for everyday fishing with friends or wife. 

Read your same post over on SA. Just remember, most over there are die hard airboats owners and wouldn't consider running another boat.


----------



## Boudreaux99 (Aug 5, 2007)

I owned one, it was fun to ride in and you could get in places others couldn't even dream of. However, we did sink it in POC on day going out on an afternoon duck hunt. The wind will play hell on you when its blowing hard and the drag while towing it will kill your wallet. If I was getting another one it would be at least 20 ft long with a 502. My best advice, hire the guide again. You'll pay way more for the boat and use it less than you think. The guide you just have to pay when you want to go, not when its sitting in storage.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Of four pages of comments on airboats, only a few people on here know what they are talking about. Most of the people that have seen one sink, or get stuck or whatever don't know the reason for that. You have to learn to drive an airboat totally different than a bay boat. Know when to give it the gas, how to read the colors of the vegetation in the water to know what you are running on, how deep it is, and if its the kind of bottom that's going to reach up and grab you. People get stuck because they shouldn't stop there. People sink because they should've never been running across the bay in 4 ft chop and making sharp turns. It's all an education of what not to do. By coming onto this web site for advise on an airboat you should be prepared to take a beating from the comments. That's exactly what you will get here. The majority here don't like them. I own one, and have owned alot of them, and can tell you from experience from fighting the "airboat" battle on here that it's not pleasant. On the other hand, I've never had someone in my airboat that wasn't all grins and loved every minute of it. Most here don't know the facts on an airboat, and have only heard about them. 

It is an addiction, and will take you places other boats can't go. For that reason you will have haters that give you the universal finger no matter how far away you are from them. People that don't own them don't understand that you can run up into a back lake, get out and catch a redfish in an airboat. Just as one of the posts said, an outboard is louder than an airboat is under water. People hate them for the noise. The post about breaking the sound barrier is false. The noise does come 90% from the prop, but it's not from breaking the sound barrier. When you break the sound barrier with an airboat prop you are losing efficiency. You are also turning that prop at a speed that is above the manufacturers specifications and you can take the risk of the prop coming apart on you. So anyone that is breaking the sound barrier with an airboat doesn't know anything about an airboat. I would not want to be an an airboat that is doing that.

An airboat is a great tool for the duckhunter and fisherman when used respectfully. Some people no matter how far away you get from them, it's just not enough. Be courteous, idle past someone that is coming up that there is just no way to go way around them. Learn how to trailer one with out hammering on the throttle at the boat ramp. There are things that you learn to do that come with experience. There's no need to crash into the dock. Pull up to the dock against the wind or current and cut the key early so youre not crashing into the dock. 

The post about airboat not made for saltwater is false as well. You need to make sure whatever airboat manufacturer you choose, that the rigging (metal work) is all stainless steel or aluminum. This is a pricey option, but it's one that will make a difference in how well the boat will hold up. Most boats that have stainless rigging are rigged with all stainless hardware as well, and will last. My opinion on an airboat with the engine mounted in the floor is that I wouldn't go that route if you are using the boat in saltwater. You are alot better off having the engine sitting up higher rather than having it low in the salt spray. You will be out there on windy days and that spray will be soaking the motor if it's in the floor.

You will enjoy an airboat if you spend the time to learn from someone that can take you out and show you these things first hand. Good luck with your purchase if you decide this is for you. I've never known an airboat owner to regret having an airboat.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

You will enjoy an airboat if you spend the time to learn from someone that can take you out and show you these things first hand. Good luck with your purchase if you decide this is for you. I've never known an airboat owner to regret having an airboat.[/QUOTE]

Great post

Thanks


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

W8kski said:


> Of four pages of comments on airboats, only a few people on here know what they are talking about. Most of the people that have seen one sink, or get stuck or whatever don't know the reason for that. You have to learn to drive an airboat totally different than a bay boat. Know when to give it the gas, how to read the colors of the vegetation in the water to know what you are running on, how deep it is, and if its the kind of bottom that's going to reach up and grab you. People get stuck because they shouldn't stop there. People sink because they should've never been running across the bay in 4 ft chop and making sharp turns. It's all an education of what not to do. By coming onto this web site for advise on an airboat you should be prepared to take a beating from the comments. That's exactly what you will get here. The majority here don't like them. I own one, and have owned alot of them, and can tell you from experience from fighting the "airboat" battle on here that it's not pleasant. On the other hand, I've never had someone in my airboat that wasn't all grins and loved every minute of it. Most here don't know the facts on an airboat, and have only heard about them.
> 
> It is an addiction, and will take you places other boats can't go. For that reason you will have haters that give you the universal finger no matter how far away you are from them. People that don't own them don't understand that you can run up into a back lake, get out and catch a redfish in an airboat. Just as one of the posts said, an outboard is louder than an airboat is under water. People hate them for the noise. The post about breaking the sound barrier is false. The noise does come 90% from the prop, but it's not from breaking the sound barrier. When you break the sound barrier with an airboat prop you are losing efficiency. You are also turning that prop at a speed that is above the manufacturers specifications and you can take the risk of the prop coming apart on you. So anyone that is breaking the sound barrier with an airboat doesn't know anything about an airboat. I would not want to be an an airboat that is doing that.
> 
> ...


W8kski r u the only person on here that knows airboats cause 99%of the folks who posted on here got there info from the fiction section. im not knockin anyone just tryin 2 help a fellow 2cooler who asked a question and got feed some mumbo jumbo. im glad u cleared all that up W8kski. Its like this theres 2 kind of men in this world the kind that has a real deal air rig and those who wish they had 1. airboats r for those who know what they r doin not potlickers who dont. if ur seriously considering an airboat call me Jason @ Marshland marine 281-383-2451. maybe u heard of us. we manufacture the Trail Boss airboat. feel free 2 give us a call for anything take care hope 2 hear from ya.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

*air boat*

W8kski has given you the best and most accurate info. I have owned all kinds of boats and equipment to hunt and fish from airboats and six wheelers to go-devils. The airboat will get you where nothing will get you. I have run in the ICW and the bay when it was pretty rough and never once was afraid of sinking. You will hear of somebody rolling or crashing an airboat just like any other boat. You have to know your boat and your limitations. I ran a Airgator with a polymer bottom and a small block and I had less maintenance problems than I have had with any other boat I have owned. You will spend some money to get a boat that will run dry land with a load, but that is the only way to go. Talk to people that have airboats and find out how they like their boat and support from manufacturer or dealer. There are many makes and models out their.

Good luck


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Some of my best duck hunting memories come from our airboat....Too much fun. I always swore Id own another one but it will likely never happen.

Dad had it 20 years and the only time it sank was when we forgot to put the plugs in


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> How in sam hill can you "gaurantee" me anything about how scared a fish is ? Were you a redfish in a previous life or something ?
> 
> I appreciate the passion and conviction but just because you say it with conviction does not make it an absolute truth


How can you say it does?????? You waders all act like redfish and trout are carrying around memories of past experiences for 5 years. All with genius IQ's. The truth is more like their brain is so small, they prbably can't even feel pain. You act as if they can decide what noises are a threat and what noises are not. They are not the brightest species on the planet. Noises are almost constant in the ICW and I see trout and reds there all the time. I am very tired of the assertion that anything other than a pair of waders on a flat destroy that flat for days. Give us all a break.

chuck


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

W8kski said:


> The post about airboat not made for saltwater is false as well. You need to make sure whatever airboat manufacturer you choose, that the rigging (metal work) is all stainless steel or aluminum. This is a pricey option, but it's one that will make a difference in how well the boat will hold up. Most boats that have stainless rigging are rigged with all stainless hardware as well, and will last. My opinion on an airboat with the engine mounted in the floor is that I wouldn't go that route if you are using the boat in saltwater. You are alot better off having the engine sitting up higher rather than having it low in the salt spray. You will be out there on windy days and that spray will be soaking the motor if it's in the floor.
> 
> Wasn't really referring to the hull of rigging. I carry on board a extra starter, atlernator, and fuel pump, along with small tools to repair most anything that could possibly break. I know guys that carry much more. These items just don't handle the salt well. This amount of maintenance or preperation is not required for outboard motors. No comparison IMOP.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

It is the guy in the pictures first airboat. He tried to go up a levy out of the river, let off the gas, which is a no no, and the boat slid back dunking the transom and the rest of the boat. It's what not to do. You can learn from an experienced airboater, or learn the hard way. 

Some of the newer airboats are starting to put fuel injection on them, but to me, the simpler the better in the saltwater. When you get 20 miles away with an electrical problem there's not a whole lot you can do.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Since you already have a Bay boat here's a suggestion. Take 1/50th of your airboat cash and get a fishing kayak. Anchor your boat outside the marsh and kayak the rest of the way. http://www.wildernesssystems.com/product_category/index/products/angler

You'll be amazed at what you see paddling through the marsh. Sight casting opportunities are common. You would have the ability to stalk fish using a stealthy approach, minimal disturbance will be created by your presence. There are places I kayak 4-5 miles back in the marsh, the only people I encounter are unfortunately airboats and the occasional another kayaker.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

and we have a winner............this is how it starts every single time.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lessons From Economics Class*

"One good fishing trip has sold more coastal real estate and boats of all kinds than any other form of marketing"....Capt. Kris Kelley :smile:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

railbird said:


> How can you say it does?????? You waders all act like redfish and trout are carrying around memories of past experiences for 5 years. All with genius IQ's. The truth is more like their brain is so small, they prbably can't even feel pain. You act as if they can decide what noises are a threat and what noises are not. They are not the brightest species on the planet. Noises are almost constant in the ICW and I see trout and reds there all the time. I am very tired of the assertion that anything other than a pair of waders on a flat destroy that flat for days. Give us all a break.
> 
> chuck


x2!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

W8Ski, that's an awesome post and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Good Info W8ski..*

We just joke about a "controlled crash" LOL Where we launch, there is always an onshore breeze, unless there is a norther blowing. We kill the engine out from the launch, but the cage and the breeze, always blows you in faster than you would like! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## mikey911 (Jun 20, 2015)

Couple other questions I'd add to this is pros/cons to using an aircraft motor vs typical car V8 motor. 

I'm in the market for one and trying to learn as much as i can before dropping $$$ on one.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

mikey911 said:


> Couple other questions I'd add to this is pros/cons to using an aircraft motor vs typical car V8 motor.
> 
> I'm in the market for one and trying to learn as much as i can before dropping $$$ on one.


If you have a big boat youâ€™ll want a car motor. More power. Smaller boats I think a good argument could be made for the aircraft motors. Tons of guys in Florida are running aircraft motors


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> My buddy could afford one of the "high dollar" airboats, but his is actually an alum hull Alumaweld with an old corvair motor on it...about 100 or 120 hp. I think he picked it up for around $3500, a decade ago.
> R3F


That was on of the Mudhen Airboats built with the old air cooled Corvair engines. My FIL and Jack McCreary built the first one and liked it. Jack went into business with it and sold a bunch. Decent boats, kinda low powered but easy to run and repair. I ran one for years.

You will not be a hit at the bait pier if there are boats waiting to purchase bait after you! :biggrin: Lots of one fingered salutes when you leave! lol

Sure brings back good memories with that boat in the Anahuac swamp during duck season.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

mikey911 said:


> Couple other questions I'd add to this is pros/cons to using an aircraft motor vs typical car V8 motor.
> 
> I'm in the market for one and trying to learn as much as i can before dropping $$$ on one.


Air cooled vs. Water cooled on smaller motors. We were very limited on ours during early teal with the air cooled lycoming

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Quackerbox said:


> Air cooled vs. Water cooled on smaller motors. We were very limited on ours during early teal with the air cooled lycoming
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Due to overheating?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Csafisher said:


> Due to overheating?


Yes. Most Aircraft engines are designed to be air cooled. Without a radiator or a cowling to force air over the block they get hot. Quick.

I can remember ours seeping oil from the valve covers. We pretty rarely ran outside big duck season

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

